# Tiny dog tags?



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

I know that my dogs should have tags on all the time. But I got the smallest tag I could find for Merlot and it still looks huge. I don't mind that it looks big, but it continually hits him in the knees when I put it on him. So I feel bad leaving it on him. It would be like having something hanging on your neck that hung down to your knees.

Anyone find any "tiny tags" or other ideas for I.D. I am going to have him chipped when he is neutured. But I still like a visual id on them.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know of anything. I carry Ernies tags with me in my purse, but of course that doesn't help if he'd get loose. :-(


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

mine dont go out unless they are leashed bc we live in a condo. so i also do not leave tags on them inside. we live on the 2nd floor so they dont go down the stairs to the door ever unless i carry them down  the only tags they have are onthe harness, but rocky is chipped and oscar will be too


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

I ordered from this seller and got the .75 in the heart and round for my 2 babies, and they are the perfect size! HTH!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I ordered a small heart shaped cat tag from www.hartz.com it was only $2.95 & it has held up for about 2 years now & still looks new.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

the first tag i got for Tofu was online, but sorry to say i forgot the website name. the second tag was from Petsmart and it was the perfect size too. I picked the smallest one for him. maybe you can give Petsmart a try if there is any near you. usually the smallest round tag are the perfect for small dog.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i found these that i really like bc its a small tube that holds all your info inside.  
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=4180&Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=ID+tag&sku=183385&familyID=7907&


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

I ordered from the same guy on ebay!  I got the .75" heart and it's the perfect size. And Nero is pretty small at 3.2 pounds, and he can wear the tag all the time.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Tags & sleep don't mix every scratch move anything & it's jingle jingle. Mine only wear them when we're going somewhere.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Just remember, the s rings are dangerous.


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

I couldn't believe when I got Louie's registraton tag from the city -- it was huge! They should really make little ones for small breed dogs. I keep his tags on his harness -- there's a D-ring on the side, they stay out of the way really well. 

When I get him microchipped I will probably just keep the city tag and the rabies tag in my purse, and just have him wear the tag with his name and my phone number and the word REWARD on it in case someone without access to microchip scanner finds him, they can easily call me without having to go through the shelter or a vet's office.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I got Sadie's from Petsmart - the small heart. If you look in the leash aisle, there should also be "silencers" - little edge covers that will stop most of the noise if there are multiple tags. Sadie only wears hers on her harness. The same for Shiloh. Since they aren't allowed out of the house, I don't keep them on. I'm considering getting them chipped though.


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

I got Rylee's from my work, but we order from a company called Hot Dogz All Dressed Up. Its only 9.99 and that includes shipping. Rylee's is about the size of a penny. It doesnt look awkward on her at all. If you want I could probably order you one. PM me if you want me to order you one. They get shipped right to your house and are really cute.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

I find the tube id tags work well for the super tiny puppies, vixie and dodge rboth have very tiny circles (about penny sized) but im looking for new tags as theres are old and scratched...*pout*


----------

